# ?



## Bonedagger (Oct 27, 2002)

Moka?


----------



## Wicht (Oct 27, 2002)

?

I'm confused now...


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 27, 2002)

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *Moka? *





Cappaucino?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 27, 2002)

!


----------



## Bonedagger (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: ?*



			
				MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Cappaucino? *




Moka..... 

Mmmm.... Moka, moka, moka, oka...
Mmmm.... Moka, moka, moka, oka...
Mmmm.... Moka, moka, moka, oka...
Mmmm.... Moka, moka, moka, oka...

.... Maybe.

Don't think so though.

To obviously.


----------



## Nifft (Oct 27, 2002)

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *Moka? *




Chu?


----------



## Bonedagger (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: ?*



			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chu? *




Chu-Mo-Ka!!


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 27, 2002)

*goes off to write 'Livin La Vida Mocha'*


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *Moka? *



Is that Danish?


----------



## Psionicist (Oct 27, 2002)

http://www.moka.org/

I think Bonedagger needs help.


----------



## Bonedagger (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: ?*



			
				Rav said:
			
		

> *
> Is that Danish? *




No. But we do use the word "Mokka".

mokkakaffe (Danish) -> strong coffe that originate from the Arabian city Mocha.

mokka'sin (Danish) -> Native amerikan footwere.


But if you were a bad at spelling it could be.


----------



## Bonedagger (Oct 27, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *http://www.moka.org/
> 
> I think Bonedagger needs help.  *




Damn. No no no....


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

http://www.moka.ch/ 

This one isn't too bad. It even has a nice flash thingy. Too bad it's in Czech though . Do you speak Czech, Bonedagger?  

Rav


----------



## Bonedagger (Oct 27, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *http://www.moka.ch/
> 
> This one isn't too bad. It even has a nice flash thingy. Too bad it's in Czech though . Do you speak Czech, Bonedagger?
> 
> Rav *




No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But maybe that one will have to do


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No
> 
> ...




Oh, don't worry! I have a nice one from your own country right here:

http://www.moka.dk/

It's under construction though... 

Rav, 5th level poster, 1st level asker, 1st level thread highjacker


----------



## Bonedagger (Oct 27, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, don't worry! I have a nice one from your own country right here:
> 
> ...




Now it's really confusing.... 

Now it doesn't work. Thanks. This will do fine.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *Now it doesn't work. Thanks. This will do fine. *




You sure? I have more... 

Rav


----------



## Bonedagger (Oct 27, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You sure? I have more...
> 
> Rav *




I insist. (No... Just tell anyway )


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

More pretty Flash stuff. This time, in Italian!

http://www.moka.it/

Enjoy Indeed!


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

http://www.moka.ro/

yet more pretty flash stuff. Ro... is that Rumenia?


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

After a bit more searching: Japanese Gospel Moka!

I am very quickly going to try and forget about that...


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

All's well that ends well, for this pretty dog named...MOKA!

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

"Moka Express Bialetti is the only industrial product which has never been changed since it was first designed. "

That makes you curious now doesn't it:
http://www.bialetti.it/nonsolomoka_eng.html

Non Solo Moka!


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

And the user name in this "Treffpunkt fur nette menschen" (meetingplace for tidy people, if my german is as good as I hope it is) for this person is: Moka!

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

Now, who wouldn't like towanamoka (see URL) with this cute lil' thing?

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

These germans would try to sell a Chevy Nova in a spanish speaking country (Nova in spanish means 'doesn't go') I think:

http://www.giulini.it/deutsch/moka_d.asp

Could you imagine what a mess this would be... yuck!


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

"Keep reading to find out about my interests, and my many boyfriends!"


Curious?


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

And you call yourself a gamer? Pah!

http://www.gametrax.net/composers/4806/


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

A german ode to beer. Strangely enough, the poetry sucks. Gee, who would have thought?

http://www.kochjens.de/spielhaus/moka.htm

Uh. going to bed now. hope you are happy.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 27, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *http://www.moka.ch/
> 
> This one isn't too bad. It even has a nice flash thingy. Too bad it's in Czech though . Do you speak Czech, Bonedagger?
> 
> Rav *





Normally I get irritated at mouse trails, but the ones on that site are kinda neat - I like how they bounce off the edges of the browser window


----------



## fba827 (Oct 27, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *I think Bonedagger needs help.  *




Well, I tend to believe that just about everyone on these boards needs help...


----------



## Bonedagger (Oct 27, 2002)

It's all moka


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2002)

Latte please.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 27, 2002)

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> **goes off to write 'Livin La Vida Mocha'* *




Alright, here it is, Lyrics copyright Young Han Lester (yeah that's my name for all you peadophiles out there. come and get me big boys!  ) 

By the way, this is just the rough draft so be nice!




You see the coffee shops lined up in malls 
I feel a premonition that bean's gonna make me fall. 
Mountain Dew and soda are all right 
gotta feed my caffine addiction day and night 

Caffine addiction’s a crazy life you’ll feel clinically insane! 
Here come the men in the white coats to lock you away!
It’ll make you hyper well past 5 AM 


[CHORUS
Upside, inside out I’m livin la vida mocha 
It’ll push and pull you down! Livin La Vida Mocha!
Your eyes are bloodshot red and your mind is loca! 
It will wear you out livin la vida mocha Come On! 
Livin la vida mocha, Come on! 
You’re livin la vida mocha!. 

Woke up in a Starbucks and I felt like I’d been through hell 
Caffine speeds my heart and costs my money 
I’m gonna need a sleeping pill! 
There’s no point to water and decaff is just too plain! 
Once you've had a taste of it you'll never be the same 
Yeah, it'll make you go insane. 

[CHORUS]

Your eyes will be bouncing too much to notice the coffee stain. 
It’s tough to live the caffinated life
but it tastes so great. I tried espresso but mocha’s still the king. Come On!

[CHORUS]


----------



## Bonedagger (Oct 28, 2002)

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alright, here it is, Lyrics copyright Young Han Lester (yeah that's my name for all you peadophiles out there. come and get me big boys!  )
> 
> ...




I like it.

And I'm not just saying that because I'm a peadophile


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 28, 2002)

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like it.
> 
> And I'm not just saying that because I'm a peadophile  *




rowr.


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## Moe Ronalds (Nov 2, 2002)

Airwolf, have I ever told you that I have to be careful that my parents aren't around when I'm on ENworld because they'd get the wrong idea from your sig?


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 3, 2002)

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> *Airwolf, have I ever told you that I have to be careful that my parents aren't around when I'm on ENworld because they'd get the wrong idea from your sig? *




Sorry about that.  I do know the feeling I have to be careful when my wife is around. 



Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Crothian (Nov 3, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry about that.  I do know the feeling I have to be careful when my wife is around.
> *




Eh, with all that's on the net, I think your sig is one of my least worries.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 3, 2002)

I seriously do not get it.


?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 3, 2002)

"And that is why you will fail....."


----------

